# Real zombies



## Neon (May 3, 2005)

http://65.127.124.62/south_asia/4483241.stm.htm

Pretty interesting cases of a new strain of malaria which kills the victim, but then jumpstarts their life again.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 4, 2005)

for years its been known that zombies were created using the tetrodioxin


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 4, 2005)

I have to say that my suspicion level about this story is pretty high, considering that it it dated April 1.


----------



## TheManInTheBowlerHat (May 4, 2005)

Also note the strange URL, and the fact that searching for the article on the BBC website produces no results - the one question that does need to be asked is this; why would someone go to the trouble of reproducing the BBC page and then write an article that looks like it comes straight from the notebook of a failed B-grade horror writer? What a rubbish prank!


----------



## Alexa (May 4, 2005)

HA ! I don't believe that story either.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 4, 2005)

Especially when you click to a different region and then go back again, the story has magically chaged Mostly they're cleverer than that...


----------



## Neon (May 4, 2005)

Haha, yea sorry for the bum news story.  I saw it on another site and thought I'd share :/ .  Also, if you goto the home bbc page and do a search for the news story, it "surprisingly" doesn't find any results.


----------



## Amber (May 4, 2005)

Good for a laugh.

The writer's not B-grade. They're C-grade


----------



## TheManInTheBowlerHat (May 5, 2005)

Neon said:
			
		

> Haha, yea sorry for the bum news story.  I saw it on another site and thought I'd share :/ .  Also, if you goto the home bbc page and do a search for the news story, it "surprisingly" doesn't find any results.



Perfectly alright, old chap - you almost for a fraction of a second had me in a panic, but might I suggest in future you work on your delivery? News of a strand of malaria jump-starting people's hearts and turning them into agro zombies has to be more than 'pretty interesting'! Horrendous, mind-boggling, unbelievable, or 'the end of times', would be more appropriate decriptions.


----------



## TheManInTheBowlerHat (May 5, 2005)

Amber said:
			
		

> Good for a laugh.
> 
> The writer's not B-grade. They're C-grade



Oh, but I was thinking more of Hollywood horror writers! I think where they're concerned you have to scale it - a B becomes an A, a C a B, and so on.


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 5, 2005)

TheManInTheBowlerHat said:
			
		

> Also note the strange URL, and the fact that searching for the article on the BBC website produces no results - the one question that does need to be asked is this; why would someone go to the trouble of reproducing the BBC page and then write an article that looks like it comes straight from the notebook of a failed B-grade horror writer? What a rubbish prank!


 
Don't know about the rest of the world, but April Fools jokes on April first are a long and honored tradition in the States.  Sometimes they are much more elaborate than this one.


----------



## AmonRa (May 5, 2005)

ok so that was just a prank... but seriously (if you could ever be serious on the topic of zombies) could it happen?
 - viruses are known to 'abduct' the hosts cells and change them
 - hypnosis is a way of putting you under the control of the 'necromancer' (ok the hypnotist)
 - theres an african traditon/magic where people take a drug and become officially dead.. only to 'resurect' later, i think it has something to do with slowing the heart rate


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 5, 2005)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Don't know about the rest of the world, but April Fools jokes on April first are a long and honored tradition in the States. Sometimes they are much more elaborate than this one.


Yes, of course. What we were saying is that they are normally much better done than this


----------



## Neon (May 5, 2005)

Well like Ivy previously mentioned, the poison tetrodotoxin (which comes from the puffer fish and is extremely lethal) has been associated with producing zombies, such as in Haitii.  It is apparently one of the main ingredients in a "zombie powder", although I'm not sure if any scientific attempts to make the powder and create zombies have been effective.  However, a book was written by a fellow named Wade Davis to shed some light on this phenomonen.  Here's a link to a summary: http://www.webster.edu/~corbetre/haiti/bookreviews/davis1.htm


----------



## Novocaine (May 30, 2005)

I agree that this is a damn false prank article! It is correct that the URL is odd and like no others on the site. And looking below the article for all the topics doesn't have it listed there as well. Then there is the obvious fact that zombism isn't a word! And news networks don't misspell word. (At least they shouldn't!) Plus, there are little errors as correct placement of commas which I doubt news networks would do either. And don't forget that the search bar on that page doesn't work either! It's not connected to the site.


----------



## PERCON (May 31, 2005)

Indeed it is so, the url to that article is suspicious and rightly so, the article could have been made by using the layout from the BBC news pages and just writing the article in there, using a very vague picture which could have been taken from the google image search for 'army helicopters'. It was also updated at this exact time : "Friday, 1 April, 2005, 17:00 GMT 18:00 UK", articles aren't updated spot on the hour, quite often 17:02 for example. A poor attempt at an april fools joke really. 

Write an article about a meteor going to hit the Earth in week next year guys since that will probably be taken more seriously.

_PERCON_


----------

